# 2010: Minimalist Aquascaping



## Francis Xavier

For a little while now, me and a few friends have been working together on the development of a new project, one that emphasizes the spread of aquascaping as an art. Specifically the facet of the _Minimalist Aquascape_, meaning the adherence to the less is more philosophy of design. Thus far the road of development for this endeavor has been all encompassing in our outlook, going so far as designing our current apartments months ahead of time around the emphasis of the _application_ of this design theory in an attempt to showcase the aquarium as a living and evolving facet of room decor and to further it's rightful recognition as an art.

_The Name:_ Iwagumi^3 (Iwagumi Cubed)

_The Goal:_ To foster and expand the Iwagumi and Minimalist movements in aquarium design.

_The Medium:_ Fully comprehensive content provision that is wholly unique and never before seen to such scale in English via online and later, printed medium.

_The Structure:_ Iwagumi^3 is a not for profit entity.

_The Release:_ Tentative launch for iwagumicubed.com is scheduled for February 2010.

_The Content:_ On release there will be no less than 20 unique articles, accompanied by photographs and possibly video detailing Iwagumi and Minimalist Aquascaping.

Due to such high popularity with our demographic tests with our _2009 beta concept booklet_, we have decided to release it to the public for you to enjoy in it's original form, with the original photographs. Because the community is so important to us, we cherish any and all feedback and voluntary involvement.

Here's to hoping 2010 is a big year.

Respectfully,

-Francis X. Wazeter IV


----------



## niko

I personally welcome this idea!

The hobby has been stuck in a rut for a few years now. Today is the first day of a new year and maybe a new and fresh winds will come our way.

That project certainly feels like it!

Nice!

--Nikolay


----------



## Francis Xavier

Thanks for the voice of support Niko, hopefully it does help to solve the rut you mentioned.


----------



## thief

I am all up for this, I think it would be great to have a group who offers such well thought out designs as your self. Curious how does one join the ban-wagon?


----------



## Francis Xavier

I appreciate the sentiment. The most basic thing anyone can do to help is by spreading the word by placing this banner in your signature:










Code (delete asterisks for code to be enabled) :

[*URL="http://iwagumicubed.com/iwagumi3.pdf"][*IMG]http://iwagumicubed.com/support.jpg[/IMG*][/URL*]

or alternatively, the html code:




Right now spreading the word is the most important task we have to tackle.

Those that show their support by displaying this banner in their signature will be entered in an inaugural raffle in which we will give away a new ADA brand Mini-S (why a Mini-S? Because it was the first aquarium I aquascaped in and is the same tank you see depicted in the front of this shot) aquarium that will take place upon release of the website. *In order to be eligible you must both display the banner in your signature at least until release and either pm or email me at the email address listed in the Concept Booklet, or post in this thread to notify me of your participation.* A list of those who qualify to enter will be maintained in this thread.

_In the event of a winner outside the continental United States or Canada you will have to pay shipping_


----------



## fish dork

I'm in! Sounds like a good idea to me. I like the idea of spreading the hobby further.


----------



## niko

Francis,

I'm in too as you see, but the "3" image is too big.

Look at FishDork's and my posts - we don't convey anything minimalist, but rather gigantic.

Maybe you can tweak the size of the "3" image for signatures.

--Nikolay


----------



## thief

Wow great read, I'm starting to really like this. Anyways count me in!


----------



## Francis Xavier

Hey guys, here is an update with those who have volunteered to be entered in the raffle so far, with the forum they posted under.

Firestarter (TPT)
Roadstar (TPT)
Green024 (TPT)
Riverboa (TPT)
Kayen (TPT)
Nue (TPT)
Solid (TPT)
johnblah (TPT)
fish_dork (APC)
thief (APC)
1101cody (ASW)
elmagico82 (ASW)

Niko, the "3" image is just the pdf file that it links to, the image just provides that link. I'll add you onto the list when it works for you.

Thanks thief, I'm glad you enjoyed the read.

If anyone has further input or suggestions on what they'd like to see, my ears are always open.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Keep an eye out, we've got some big news brewing that will be released soon. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## newguy

sorry but i find the picture on page 7 hilarious. For a movement dedicated to minimalist zen layout, you have two nice looking iwagumi tanks next to a messy wire ridden computer desk that is anything but minimalist.

I suggest replacing it with something like this:


----------



## Francis Xavier

That is a funny photograph isn't it? We'll just have to leave that one at an entertaining contradiction. That particular picture tells a story that is pretty important to I^3, but that will have to be saved for a later date. Fortunately, things have been modified a bit since then.

But in all seriousness, there are quite a few little quirks in the original booklet. In fact, it was never originally intended to be publicized. However, the decision we came to was that it was an important document for I^3 (and likely to publicize it in the same form that it had originally), and that similar to publicizing photographs of incomplete or growing tanks and designs it shows as a marker for where you came from, and display certain elements that simply are lost in the final product, and that these elements have a way of being endearing and captivating. It has become part of our mission to continue to be inclusive with the community with all our projects as they develop. In this manner, I^3 lives and breaths on an entirely different level than what is typical.

To continue on, we do have a few small announcements in addition to an update to the list:

Firestarter (TPT)
Roadstar (TPT)
Green024 (TPT)
Riverboa (TPT)
Kayen (TPT)
Nue (TPT)
Solid (TPT)
johnblah (TPT)
fish_dork (APC)
thief (APC)
1101cody (ASW)
elmagico82 (ASW)
FDNY911 (TPT)
Dr. Acula (TPT)
Sandiegoryu (TPT)
archer772 (TPT)
Idk59 (TPT)
Darkblade48 (TPT)
Jur4ik (ASW)
Khanzer22 (TPT)
Enrico Serena (ASW)
olitango(ASW)
MARIMOBALL (TPT)

Aside from the bigger announcement that we're preparing to make, a smaller one includes our work to rebrand the Iwagumi^3 logo to reflect the directions we are taking in 2010 (we will be updating the signatures from the master list when the logo rebranding process is complete), here is a preview of the direction where that is going:

Beta Logo Black:










Beta Logo White:










In phase 2, when the new logo is completed, supporters will have the option of using either a black themed banner/signature or the standard white themed one to better fit in with their websites, blogs, or personal preferences. For those of you running websites that wish to place an advertisement for Iwagumi Cubed up we can work with you to format our designs to fit in with your webpage.

As part of the phase 2 process, we will be putting out some Iwagumi Cubed t-shirts that follow in accordance with the new logo and following the same theme as the banner as our first fundraising endeavor. We would be happy to accept pre-orders as singles or in bulk for distribution. When this gets closer to being produced we will have an accurate price quote and discount for pre-orders available. All proceeds from these will be going directly to funding the development of more content and the 2010 concept booklet for print (essentially, the purchase of a t-shirt is another direct method to contribute to the cause). To express interest in pre-ordering a shirt you can contact me via pm, email or in this thread and we will begin tallies for the first batch.


----------



## Coralite

Would it count if I did a post about iwagumi^3 on reefbuilders and exposed you to our 5K daily visitors? I think there could be a lot of room for Iwa^3 in the SW space as well.


----------



## Francis Xavier

That is perfectly acceptable Coralite. Just link me through to the post you make for verification and it'll be no problem at all. Applying Minimalist Aquarium Theory to saltwater (as well as non-planted freshwater) is a part of our upcoming goals, since we do want to stress in our content for the website that the Minimalist Aquarium style isn't limited to planted tanks, but merely our launching point.

If you need any additional resources from me, let me know. The popular way is usually just to quote the original statement and link to the concept booklet.

On another note, we're looking to release our announcement to launch Phase 2 next Tuesday.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Joint Release

*Aquarium Design Group and Iwagumi Cubed initiate partnership*

Houston, Texas and Seattle, Wash - January 31 2010 - _To inspire._ _To create. _Fewer words could be spoken to describe Iwagumi Cubed's mission. In tandem with this statement, Aquarium Design Group and Iwagumi Cubed have partnered together.

Since November 2009, ADG has played an important role in I^3's development process by sharing it's experience in the industry with the new company. The now popular 2009 concept booklet put out by I^3 was one of the results of 2009 deliberations and was originally used as a company introduction to Jeff Senske (ADG). I^3 plans for 2010 are a reflection of the somewhat unique standing between the two.

As part of the partnership, ADG has agreed to continue to help I^3 in 2010 by continuing to share it's experience and provide equipment for more content production. I^3's plans for the 2010 launch include a rebranding (and possible renaming) and a new concept booklet that are aimed to strengthen the brand and better emphasize the Minimalist Aquarium. According to Wazeter (I^3) these plans "are part of the process to enhance I^3's professionalism and content, both aspects that hobbyists have made clear they want more of and our friendship with ADG helps make this possible."

For more information, contact:

Jeff Senske, ADG, 281-924-8894, [email protected]

Frank Wazeter, I^3, 512-786-5269, [email protected]

###​


----------



## theblondskeleton

Sounds exciting - congratulations! Excellent content and concept. I have to say as an admirer (and practitioner - albeit novice) of iwagumi, I am constantly looking for more information and theory on this subject as well as wabi-kusa. Thanks for bringing it out and making its presence in our art form felt!


----------



## Francis Xavier

For today's announcement, I will simply just refer you here:

http://i3aqua.com/press.html

Please familiarize yourself with us and Enjoy.

P.S. As the week goes on, more and more content will become available, as of right now, I am eager to hear your input on improving the website and what formatting you'd like to see more of.


----------

